# 1970 GTO Reinforcement (upper) impact bar



## jreichel (Jun 24, 2015)

Where can I find number 17 on the picture? Been looking everywhere.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

jreichel said:


> Where can I find number 17 on the picture? Been looking everywhere.


Probably going to have to buy a complete endura bumper to get it. Here is one for sale that appears to have the piece, but not cheap. https://charlotte.craigslist.org/pts/d/1970-pontiac-gto-parts-endura/6341130183.html


----------



## jreichel (Jun 24, 2015)

That will be a hard pill to swallow... I already have the bumper... just need the reinforcement bar.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

A lot of members have had good luck with Frank's (if you haven't already tried him). He has tons of rare parts. Give him a call.

Frank's Pontiac Parts

Please email us if you have questions or wish to know if we have a part that is not featured on our web site. 

The web site is current & updated daily. Most orders are shipped the same or next Business day!

[email protected]


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Many fellows mounting the fiberglass aftermarket GTO '70 nose pieces are doing so with a fabricated mounting structure made out of square tubing or round chrome moly tubing. The stock impact bar is very heavy & many racers see the heavy endura nose as the heavy impact bar as area to help lose weight. I picked up a '70 impact bar earlier this year to help complete a '70 GTO endura nose that had just came in a trade. I picked up this latest impact bar from a racer who had done just that on a previous '70 GTO race car. The impact bars are out there, just easier to get out of the hands of owners that have a endura nose that is in really poor shape & they have finally come to realization they're going to have to part it out.


----------



## jreichel (Jun 24, 2015)

Do you, or anyone have anymore information on how they are mounting the fiberglass nose? I would rather run the fiberglass over the endura nose but don't know how to mount it. This is being built as a street car, weight is not an issue here.


----------

